# Neolamprolagus Multifasciatus "multies"



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

So I was fortunate enough last week to aquire a small colony of multies. So far they have been a joy to have. I did what research I could before excepting the offer. I have currently 12-15 of them (depending on how fast their moving/hiding) in a 29g species tank. I have I think 12 shells in the tank, they might be one or two more buried. The tank is different everyday! Anyways, all I have to go with right now is internet articles, and we all know how good (or not!) they can be. I read its recommended to have more than one shell per fish. Anyone have any expirience with these little guys? Does it have to be shells or is there anything else I can give them?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Best way to do it is to basically cover the bottom with shells. Each one prefers its own shell and will usually move them where they want them.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Ya I figures that was best. But I'm having a hard time locating more shells that are big enough. I love ten minutes from the beach but this time of year we have everyone from up north coming down and collecting all the good shells lol. So I want to try and find something that will work for the time being.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I found mine at a fresh fish shop that sells escargot so you might try those places or even the bigger craft shops like hobby lobby or micheals


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Ya I've tried Michaels. The one here didn't have them, but I think they just opened a hobby lobby I'll check there. Is there anything I should keep an eye on. Coatings, or lack there of?


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

I bought my shells from hobby lobby. They have a bag of shells of multiple sizes they sell in a bag. Just be sure to soak them/boil them before putting them in the tank. I think they bleach the shells during processing, so they still might have a bleach residue on them. I had a colony of shellies a while ago, but it go wiped out. I only have 1 female left. typically you want 3+ shells per fish. You can also go anywhere that sells hermit crabs and buy shells there(like petsmart)


----------

